# Bad ratings single day post-mortem



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out why on ONE day, I got like two or three bad ratings. All other weeks of my innocent Uber startup career of 3 weeks now, I get mostly 5.0 stars. So this one week -- no this one DAY, I get a 3.75 average in 9 trips. I can TRY and figure out what happened. Here are some rides I suspect as being ones that caused it:

0. The car was reasonably clean, a few water spots, I offered them bottled water, etc

1. It was the mid morning, and two of my riders were very upset emotionally when they got in the car for other reasons (one just got his car towed, and one was late to see a movie with his girl). Striking up a friendly chat didn't seem to work with these guys, and they picked on the GPS for choosing a "more efficient route". So I let them choose theirs. They were still not happy. I tried helping the guy with the towed car, by telling him how a friend managed to avoid the $200 fee. Still no response.

2. In the evening, I took a group of young 18-year-old kids (not students, either, and one was holding a 15-minute truth or dare session with his girlfriend who he called a "chronic liar")... took them down to the Santa Monica Pier from the North Valley region. I did not jump into the carpool lane until it was legal at the posted entrances, and at the end of the trip I dropped them at a street corner instead of driving down onto the pier parking lot (they said this would be OK since there is a lot of foot traffic). Could this be a low ranker?

3. The day before I had a suspected Coke? addict and his very high girlfriend. They were oblivious to whatever was going on around them and just talking loudly, f-words after f-words. But I don't think this counted in the 9 trips...

See any patterns? Or am I just being neurotic trying to get feedback for something I'll never be able to find out.


----------



## 12692 (Apr 14, 2015)

It seems that leaving the rating system up to disgruntled, drunk and or drugged out passengers is a ridiculous way of rating anything as the majority of what Im seeing is these people are absolutely the worst of the worst and get a kick out of leaving negative rating for no other reason than just to be a jerk.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

It's probably the bottled water. Riders often feel "on the spot" when offered things like that. I've done about 300 trips and never once offered water, mints, chargers or anything and I'm at 4.86. As long as you keep offering a fast, friendly ride as cheap as possible your rating will average out and you'll do fine.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Could be only 3 or 4 of those 9 rated you and one was bad and the rest 5.


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks all!! Great feedback I can use, guys. I didn't know that Uber's statistics include non-given-yet ratings. So when these guys get around to rating you (assuming their app reminds them), does your score go back up? And as for the bottled water, holy cow. I even have barf bags handy. They must love that one.


----------



## matlock13 (Mar 27, 2015)

YOU KNOW WHAT **** THEM ....WHAT ABOUT WHEN I GET A PASSENGER THAT JUST WONT SUHT THE **** UP....OR WHEN THEY TELL ME HOW TO DRIVE...OR WHEN I ARRIVE TO PICK THEM UP AND THEY ****IN LEAVE ME WAITING OUTSIDE FOR TWENTY MINIUTS .... OR RUN THEIR ****IN ARRONDS....OR GOD FORBID YOU HIT A POTHOLE ...I HAVE BEEN GETTING CONSISTANT RATINGS OF 4.89 -4.96 FOR SIX WEEKS IN A ROW .... TODAY 4.5?....FOR WHAT? ... EXELENT SERVICE ALL DAY,... NOT ONE PROBLEM OR ISSUE AND I GET BUMPED DOWN? THATS ****IN BULLSHIT!!!! ....PEOPLE ARE JUST ASSHOLES AND THEY FEEL LIKE THEY ARE IN CONTROL OF YOUR LIFE SOME-HOW BECAUSE THEY CAN GIVE YOU ANY RATING THEY WANT.....FROM NOW ON I SHOULD GIVE EVERY RIDER A 2 ...**** EM!!!!!!!!!!! LETS LEVEL THE PLAYING FIELD EVERYBODY AND WHEN YOU SEE THEIR RAITING THINK TWICE ABOUT ACCEPTING THE PICK UP....LET THEM ****IN WALK!!!!!!!!!! OR CALL A CAB AND WAIT 45 MINIUTES .....


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I had an above 3.0 day based on surge being high. Uber might say it shouldn't matter but those 2 ratings ruined my "below average" rating for the week. Stop giving out water and don't wait past 5 minutes.


----------



## ahpook (Feb 26, 2015)

Had a nightmare night like that about a month or 2 ago, dropped me pretty good. Sucked. Won't get into boring details...some truly ridiculous stuff, but I now expect to happen time to time. Just keep plugging away, you're ratings will even out. Thought I was doing something wrong, began to doubt myself that night.....until last pax of night gave me a great ride and a $20 tip. Then I was like "nah" I was same driver all night that picked up this last pax. Nothing changed. Some people just suck.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

matlock13 said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT **** THEM ....WHAT ABOUT WHEN I GET A PASSENGER THAT JUST WONT SUHT THE **** UP....OR WHEN THEY TELL ME HOW TO DRIVE...OR WHEN I ARRIVE TO PICK THEM UP AND THEY ****IN LEAVE ME WAITING OUTSIDE FOR TWENTY MINIUTS .... OR RUN THEIR ****IN ARRONDS....OR GOD FORBID YOU HIT A POTHOLE ...I HAVE BEEN GETTING CONSISTANT RATINGS OF 4.89 -4.96 FOR SIX WEEKS IN A ROW .... TODAY 4.5?....FOR WHAT? ... EXELENT SERVICE ALL DAY,... NOT ONE PROBLEM OR ISSUE AND I GET BUMPED DOWN? THATS ****IN BULLSHIT!!!! ....PEOPLE ARE JUST ASSHOLES AND THEY FEEL LIKE THEY ARE IN CONTROL OF YOUR LIFE SOME-HOW BECAUSE THEY CAN GIVE YOU ANY RATING THEY WANT.....FROM NOW ON I SHOULD GIVE EVERY RIDER A 2 ...**** EM!!!!!!!!!!! LETS LEVEL THE PLAYING FIELD EVERYBODY AND WHEN YOU SEE THEIR RAITING THINK TWICE ABOUT ACCEPTING THE PICK UP....LET THEM ****IN WALK!!!!!!!!!! OR CALL A CAB AND WAIT 45 MINIUTES .....


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Yesterday I got a rider that rated me 5 star before leaving the car and I saw it. I did not have any trip in the last 24+ hours before that ride. I went online and checked my daily trips and ratings, it showed 1 trip no rating. All night I was busy and daily ratings did not update. However my 365 rating and all others were updating. No one will figure this out.

Two possibilities:

* I suppose there is a drunk in Uber headquarters and randomly doing shit just to **** with us.
* TK intentionally doing this and just to **** with us

Third and more scary possibility:
* these programmers are idiots and don't know simple arithmetic let alone a little statistics


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Stop giving out water, it shows weakness.


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

I got a reply from Uber tech support about this. Here is an excerpt cherry picked from among the usual form letter response: "Riders are not required to rate their drivers, and sometimes come back and give their feedback a bit later on when they open their app again to request another ride." OK, so I guess that means my average will go back up later on?


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

Even more wierd. The sum of my ratings shows to be 3.78 in the upper right corner of the app and web page, but the 365-day average is 4.67. What gives?


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

RobertVan said:


> I got a reply from Uber tech support about this. Here is an excerpt cherry picked from among the usual form letter response: "Riders are not required to rate their drivers, and sometimes come back and give their feedback a bit later on when they open their app again to request another ride." OK, so I guess that means my average will go back up later on?


Maybe if you get lucky. Lots of people seem to use the app once for the free ride, then never again.

Honestly, it sounds like you got a string of bad luck. It can happen. I had one night where I had a couple break up in my back seat, then I took a couple to the bar, which the band finished right as they arrived, then I took another couple home and they were cold as ice to each other the whole ride.

Unfortunatly, one of the sad aspects of Uber is that people can and do take our their emotions on your rating.

Uber displays 4 averages: 1 day, 7 day, 30 day and 365 days. The one on the app is either 7 day or 30 day I forget.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Yesterday I got a rider that rated me 5 star before leaving the car and I saw it. I did not have any trip in the last 24+ hours before that ride. I went online and checked my daily trips and ratings, it showed 1 trip no rating. All night I was busy and daily ratings did not update. However my 365 rating and all others were updating. No one will figure this out.
> 
> Two possibilities:
> 
> ...


I actually asked about it this too. I was told that in order to avoid being able to link a rating to a person, Uber won't display a score in the one day view until you've taken 3 or 4 trips so you can't figure out who down rated you, but the trip is still logged.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

How's your acceptance rating? I've noticed when I drop below 50% my ratings take a hit for no reason (several 1 in a row). Could be Uber knocking you down in case they need to deactivate your acct, you can't us your high rating to argue your point.


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

I honestly dont give a **** anymore. Pax can rate me whatever the **** they want. If I dont want to do the trip, I tell them straight out their business is not worth my time. Basically, anything under $10 I aint doing. **** Uber, and **** these self entitled little ****s Uber attracts


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

Out of 48 rides I only turned down 1


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I started to become less and less forgiving to disrespectful pax. I hand out low ratings whenever someone tries hard to get it.


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

Er..... perhaps a real clue has emerged. A foul moldy smell has begun to be noticeable coming from the A/C. We're cleaning out the vents with Lysol (per YouTube) tomorrow. My wife and I do not think it was so strong when pax rated me bad last week, but you never know, maybe it was starting to smell and I never noticed.

People rate bad for a reason sometimes.


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

Western Warrior said:


> How's your acceptance rating? I've noticed when I drop below 50% my ratings take a hit for no reason (several 1 in a row). Could be Uber knocking you down in case they need to deactivate your acct, you can't us your high rating to argue your point.


I'm usually the first to scoff at conspiracy theories...and I won't get into exact details and data that I have analyzed to come to this conclusion for reasons which should be obvious but I think I have proven this to be true. Last night was a prime example. And I was deliberately testing it. I also believe that Uber is using how we rate passengers against us also.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

when ur new at this you stress over it more so. I'm pretty sure that when a pax hasnt rated, your rating will be lower until they do. One week 7 day avg was 4.33. this week its 4.67 but for the last two months, 4.74-4.76. I saw a pax phone once and it showed 4.8. I havent done anything different. 420+ trips since mid Jan.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

IMO Uber wants to bring in new drivers and eliminate the old pro drivers by decreasing the drivers rating leads to the drivers deactivation is one of the Uber's options .
Old and pro drivers are becoming more and more professional and demanding by complaining about the insurance gap and the less profit due to the rates cut witch it seems is unfortunately "against Uber's policy".


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberGTA said:


> I'm usually the first to scoff at conspiracy theories...and I won't get into exact details and data that I have analyzed to come to this conclusion for reasons which should be obvious but I think I have proven this to be true. Last night was a prime example. And I was deliberately testing it. I also believe that Uber is using how we rate passengers against us also.


My theory is partly with yours. I will add that it might be that some are giving out 4s to more than the norm and possibly these pax are checking their rating (can they on the computer?) before rating us the next day or later that day.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

zMann said:


> IMO Uber wants to bring in new drivers and eliminate the old pro drivers by decreasing the drivers rating leads to the drivers deactivation is one of the Uber's options .
> Old and pro drivers are becoming more and more professional and demanding by complaining about the insurance gap and the less profit due to the rates cut witch it seems is unfortunately "against Uber's policy".


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

See my 7 day is back up to 4.83.


----------



## Hisham (Apr 20, 2015)

RobertVan said:


> I'm trying to figure out why on ONE day, I got like two or three bad ratings. All other weeks of my innocent Uber startup career of 3 weeks now, I get mostly 5.0 stars. So this one week -- no this one DAY, I get a 3.75 average in 9 trips. I can TRY and figure out what happened. Here are some rides I suspect as being ones that caused it:
> 
> 0. The car was reasonably clean, a few water spots, I offered them bottled water, etc
> 
> ...


This is ithe problem with Uber, they need to be more lenient with their rating system, and at least let us defend ourselves by explaining the situation, they don't even give us that chance. I have been rated low for refusing an open container, and I have been rated low again for refusing to take six people in my car, are we supposed to do illegal things to save ourselves from getting fired? And now I am receiving emails from Uber; warning me that I will lose access to the app and be terminated if my Rating falls below 4.6 !!! I am supporting a family with this income , and it is not my fault that I received these two unfair ratings, something needs to be done about this, I have emailed them several times and to no avail.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RobertVan said:


> Er..... perhaps a real clue has emerged. A foul moldy smell has begun to be noticeable coming from the A/C. We're cleaning out the vents with Lysol (per YouTube) tomorrow. My wife and I do not think it was so strong when pax rated me bad last week, but you never know, maybe it was starting to smell and I never noticed.
> 
> People rate bad for a reason sometimes.


I haven't seen the video, but I have used Lysol or Ozium, spraying it through the air intakes between the windshield and trailing edge of the hood.
What I have found is that turning off the AC but leaving the fan on for the last mile or so going home helps to dry out the system. Leave the windows down or at least cracked slightly if you park in a garage.
If you don't see a puddle of water under the car after it has been parked with the AC on, the drain hose may be plugged.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Drunks and surges are the key ingredients to bad ratings. The rating system is a way for uber to keep the drivers on a tight leash.


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

The Lysol worked like a charm. It takes a day or two to work its way out of the A/C leaving no smell at all.


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

If I had the money and I wanted to go all natural, I'd use Colloidal Silver ;-)


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Agree stop buying water and gym for cheap ass monkey pax. When someone ask me about water or gum I always offer to stop at closest 7-eleven so they can purchase for themselves anything they want. I will knocked out few start as well.


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

Hisham said:


> This is ithe problem with Uber, they need to be more lenient with their rating system, and at least let us defend ourselves by explaining the situation, they don't even give us that chance. I have been rated low for refusing an open container, and I have been rated low again for refusing to take six people in my car, are we supposed to do illegal things to save ourselves from getting fired? And now I am receiving emails from Uber; warning me that I will lose access to the app and be terminated if my Rating falls below 4.6 !!! I am supporting a family with this income , and it is not my fault that I received these two unfair ratings, something needs to be done about this, I have emailed them several times and to no avail.


What on earth why are you trying to support a family dont you know that you're a fool for believing Uber's lie and ActionJaxPussy is looking down on you now laughing at daring to think that you could try and support a family with this.

/end sarcasm

Dont worry man just joking we feel your pain.

I will say tho that Saturday night I picked up a group and one of the dudes had an open king can of beer. It was an out of the way pickup and I was near the end of my patience and I kindof abruptly told him to ditch the booze. So anyways one very long ride with several dropoffs later...and he was the final person to drop off. Once all the others were out of the car, his tough guy veneer fell away, he started talking me up a storm, and finally when he hopped out he tipped me $40. My jaw literally dropped I couldn't believe he tipped me after I stuck to my guns about the booze. Just goes to show you never can tell..

Out of force of habit I automatically rated the trip 5 stars, obviously. Here's the kicker tho: He wasnt the passenger/account holder who paid. It was one of the earlier drop offs, or maybe the party host where I picked them up, and I don't think they realized how far all their guests were travelling. I'm CONVINCED the original person who requested the ride rated me 1 star. Hilarious, huh? ****ing idiotic people. Honestly Uber attracts the lowest denominator in social and mental midgets for the most part, I swear.


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought Metromile insurance. They charge a lot less (like $48/month plus mileage outside of Uber trips which are included at no cost).


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Stop giving out water, it shows weakness.


It does not show weakness. It's common business practice for customer service. It seems to me giving out water doesn't hurt me. It hurts my rating when I do not offer water.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

If the pax demands water, they can buy it themselves. Unless uber is willing to pay for such things, they shouldn't be burdening the drivers with such demands.


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

Kim Chi said:


> It does not show weakness. It's common business practice for customer service. It seems to me giving out water doesn't hurt me. It hurts my rating when I do not offer water.


Depends on the market. I rarely offer water, and never any sort of gum, candy or food and I'm always above 4.8. In fact, I don't even let pax eat their own food in my car! Eat, then ride.

Here's what I personally think passengers want: the Aux cord. Not Spotify (which is shit anyways). Not Bluetooth that takes steps to connect. A plug n play Aux cord. I kindof scoffed at it for a while because I have a super wide range of musical tastes and have oodles of mixes at the ready on a USB drive...but that Aux cord. When I implemented that, ratings were more consistent, even tho most don't use it. It was the offering of it that helped.

There. Once more, helpful to my fellow driver. Thank me later.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

matlock13 said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT **** THEM ....WHAT ABOUT WHEN I GET A PASSENGER THAT JUST WONT SUHT THE **** UP....OR WHEN THEY TELL ME HOW TO DRIVE...OR WHEN I ARRIVE TO PICK THEM UP AND THEY ****IN LEAVE ME WAITING OUTSIDE FOR TWENTY MINIUTS .... OR RUN THEIR ****IN ARRONDS....OR GOD FORBID YOU HIT A POTHOLE ...I HAVE BEEN GETTING CONSISTANT RATINGS OF 4.89 -4.96 FOR SIX WEEKS IN A ROW .... TODAY 4.5?....FOR WHAT? ... EXELENT SERVICE ALL DAY,... NOT ONE PROBLEM OR ISSUE AND I GET BUMPED DOWN? THATS ****IN BULLSHIT!!!! ....PEOPLE ARE JUST ASSHOLES AND THEY FEEL LIKE THEY ARE IN CONTROL OF YOUR LIFE SOME-HOW BECAUSE THEY CAN GIVE YOU ANY RATING THEY WANT.....FROM NOW ON I SHOULD GIVE EVERY RIDER A 2 ...**** EM!!!!!!!!!!! LETS LEVEL THE PLAYING FIELD EVERYBODY AND WHEN YOU SEE THEIR RAITING THINK TWICE ABOUT ACCEPTING THE PICK UP....LET THEM ****IN WALK!!!!!!!!!! OR CALL A CAB AND WAIT 45 MINIUTES .....


agree

I'm giving every son of a ***** rider today a 4 or less. 3 if they say they like the two way rating system, that means they most likely give bad ratings for bullshit reasons.


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

Most pax don't give 5 stars for basic level service, the absence of negativity or "merely" a safe ride from a to b. Most are expecting something above and beyond that.

So forgive us if we fail to see the rationale for granting a pax 5 stars for merely being a customer. What have you done for me, lately?


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

I strike up conversation, try to be friendly, ask if they had a good day, but still devote most of the trip to driving. Sometimes we really get good conversations going. Most riders like me very much. I've gotten tips from $2-20. Surely these are not the guys rating me poorly. 

It must be the old lady who suddenly began screaming at the top of her lungs when I approached a driveway faster than she liked, forcing me onto the wrong side of the street to obey her directions to "go LEFT, LEFT!!!" only to have her apologize and say it was "RIGHT" later. And she still looked peeved. I had charged her for the u-turn ;-) just because I was so rattled and freaked out, all I was concerned with was driving calmly and safely, come Hell or high water, Armageddon, etc. With a nice client I might have ended the trip near the driveway no matter what the parking details might be.

Oh, and in my tender 48 virgin rides so far, I have rated EVERY SINGLE PAX 5 STARS. Giving them the benefit of the doubt. No, now I am going to do us all a favor and be more honest. The screaming old lady needs to get a low score. Can ratings be fixed after the fact?

I should have reported her to Uber, too. A driver could get killed trying to obey her shouted "traffic directions". 

Lesson: don't suddenly veer off where pax say, if you already have discussed the route. Stop the car and make them show it to you on GPS.


----------



## matlock13 (Mar 27, 2015)

so it happened again ....perfect day today...not one issue, I did ten trips this morning had good conversations with all of them.... seemingly nice people, rating for the day? 4.0 WTF!!!! I'm getting sick of this shit .....the rating system should be dropped PERIOD!!!! pax and drivers alike should have the option to contact UBER only if there is a legitimate complaint....once again "too much power in the hands of assholes that have no power anywhere else" I think I'm done!!!!!


----------



## matlock13 (Mar 27, 2015)

the reason this upsets me so much is because when a pax requests a ride, you accept it, then head out on your way to pick up this ****er and then they cancel the ride.... I suspect they got a glimpse of the low driver rating that some other ****er rated you for no reason at all....its just BULLSHIT!!!!! if they can pick and choose then so will I and if I get kicked off the platform **** IT see ya!!!!


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

matlock13 said:


> so it happened again ....perfect day today...not one issue, I did ten trips this morning had good conversations with all of them.... seemingly nice people, rating for the day? 4.0 WTF!!!! I'm getting sick of this shit .....the rating system should be dropped PERIOD!!!! pax and drivers alike should have the option to contact UBER only if there is a legitimate complaint....once again "too much power in the hands of assholes that have no power anywhere else" I think I'm done!!!!!


Driving week day for none surge fare shouldn't get anything lower than 5 star, feel sorry for you man


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

matlock13 said:


> the reason this upsets me so much is because when a pax requests a ride, you accept it, then head out on your way to pick up this ****er and then they cancel the ride.... I suspect they got a glimpse of the low driver rating that some other ****er rated you for no reason at all....its just BULLSHIT!!!!! if they can pick and choose then so will I and if I get kicked off the platform **** IT see ya!!!!


I say forget the ratings.. Go for the surges (if available).. the rating system is so twisted that it shouldn't really matter. if you gonna get a low rating, it might as well be profitable.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

1. Don't freak out about the current rating. It's a rolling average.
2. As long as you're above 4.6-4.7, don't freak out. You don't have to be PERFECT, you just have to be in the top 30-40% in your market.
3. Try to avoid the ungrateful bastards. I'm close to swearing off the local college town after 2AM.
4. I've never gotten the impression that offering water makes pax feel obligated. Maybe it's this area/state, but most of them are actually (pleasantly) surprised that there's water and cell phone chargers. Also, I make it offhand, like "Hey, if you'd like me to turn the A/C on or off, or put on a particular radio station, just let me know, also there's water in the back of the seat and a phone charger in between seats if you need it." Like it's a matter of fact, I'm just pointing out it's there.
5. If they seem interested in chatting, I always take them up on it... and somewhere in the conversation, try to mention (again, casually) how important ratings are, and that a 4* is actually a negative rating - many pax did NOT know this.

IDK, that's all I got. I've only been doing this for 2 weeks.

Aside from 1 night in college town, my rating has been 4.9 - 5.0.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

ahpook said:


> Had a nightmare night like that about a month or 2 ago, dropped me pretty good. Sucked. Won't get into boring details...some truly ridiculous stuff, but I now expect to happen time to time. Just keep plugging away, you're ratings will even out. Thought I was doing something wrong, began to doubt myself that night.....until last pax of night gave me a great ride and a $20 tip. Then I was like "nah" I was same driver all night that picked up this last pax. Nothing changed. Some people just suck.


We need to rate those sucky ones accordingly. Keeping us waiting, not at pickup point, multiple stops, stinkers, short distance riders that don't tip when we drive 15-30 minutes to pick them up, no destination entered, etc.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I say forget the ratings.. Go for the surges (if available).. the rating system is so twisted that it shouldn't really matter. if you gonna get a low rating, it might as well be profitable.


The pax in my area are so cheap they all wait until surges are over!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberGTA said:


> Depends on the market. I rarely offer water, and never any sort of gum, candy or food and I'm always above 4.8. In fact, I don't even let pax eat their own food in my car! Eat, then ride.
> 
> Here's what I personally think passengers want: the Aux cord. Not Spotify (which is shit anyways). Not Bluetooth that takes steps to connect. A plug n play Aux cord. I kindof scoffed at it for a while because I have a super wide range of musical tastes and have oodles of mixes at the ready on a USB drive...but that Aux cord. When I implemented that, ratings were more consistent, even tho most don't use it. It was the offering of it that helped.
> 
> There. Once more, helpful to my fellow driver. Thank me later.


I've only had 1 pax ask to play his music. Terrible Terrible dance pop.

Nobody else.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I've had at least a few people ask for the aux cord (which I have, I just don't offer it, because, honestly, most people's taste in music is goddamn terrible - but if they do ask, I'll give it to them).

I would guess it depends on the area you're working. College towns, these kids are obsessed with entertainment, it's pretty much a given that you have to have an aux cord.


----------



## Johnnyrock (Nov 3, 2015)

RobertVan said:


> I'm trying to figure out why on ONE day, I got like two or three bad ratings. All other weeks of my innocent Uber startup career of 3 weeks now, I get mostly 5.0 stars. So this one week -- no this one DAY, I get a 3.75 average in 9 trips. I can TRY and figure out what happened. Here are some rides I suspect as being ones that caused it:
> 
> 0. The car was reasonably clean, a few water spots, I offered them bottled water, etc
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnnyrock (Nov 3, 2015)

I am new, I started on Halloween. I did 17 rides. Pay period was a 5.0 rating. I only took 3 rides today and laughed and had fun with all 3. Suddenly my rating dropped to 4.92. I don't understand the rating system how that could drop like that on 3 rides with no issues at all.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Johnnyrock said:


> I am new, I started on Halloween. I did 17 rides. Pay period was a 5.0 rating. I only took 3 rides today and laughed and had fun with all 3. Suddenly my rating dropped to 4.92. I don't understand the rating system how that could drop like that on 3 rides with no issues at all.


Pax do not always rate you the moment they leave your car. They have quite a bit of time to do that. There will always be delay. When you say you initially drove 17 rides for a perfect 5.0, how many people actually rated you? You should have that info.

That being said, 20 runs doesn't even make a full shift. Uber uses the rating system to jerk drivers around, but even they wait until you have been rated 500 before they act on your rating. 20 runs is inconsequential. Don't worry about your ratings for now, better yet never worry.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

MrHollick said:


> It seems that leaving the rating system up to disgruntled, drunk and or drugged out passengers is a ridiculous way of rating anything as the majority of what Im seeing is these people are absolutely the worst of the worst and get a kick out of leaving negative rating for no other reason than just to be a jerk.


I had 40 mile pax on Saturday. We had a great conversation about life. He was a nice young man. The rating system came up and he said, "I give all my drivers 4 stars." Pax have not been given the information they require to make a rating decision. As far as they know, a B- gets the job done. They have no idea that an A- rings the bell.


----------

